# Windscreen



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Other than autoglass anyone any recommendation for a company to sort chipped windscreens have a tiny chip don't want it any bigger but after last call out to autoglass l don't trust them.. they offered to replace whole screen for over £1000 and cost me £150 


Thanks
Caro


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The good thing about autoglass is they guarantee chip repairs for life.
We had a chip done in our car last year through the insurance and it cost us £10, 2 months later it spread so they replaced the screen for free.
The chap they sent said he didn't think it would last as it was so big but still continued with the job and issued the guarantee.
It worked out a lot cheaper than the excess of a replacement windscreen in the first place.

James


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Caro, 

Are chips not covered free of charge under your insurance policy and who is their preferred repairer?

National Windscreens would be the alternative national company, or use Google and search for a local windscreen firm.

Personally, I have used Autoglass on several vehicles and would not trust any other installers as their service has always been excellent and they carried out the work instructed; replacement of two cracked windscreens, two stone chips and they never pushed unnecessary work on me. They also offer a life time warranty for their work.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok thanks for that l was thinking of paying that way my premium wont go up. l was just wary at their amount Q for a new windscreen. I will check up and see who is recommended for chips and take it from there


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, check who the insurers recommend - sometimes one firm will be a cheaper excess than others for a replacement . The repairs are normally free - if it can be repaired. I have a chip on my screen which Autoglass looked at last month but it's on a curved bit of the Hymer screen, and they couldn't repair it. I'm waiting that one out, but picked up another chip in France on the way back from Spain. This is right in front of my vision, so it will have to be replaced eventually. I have a £75 excess on my MHF policy, for a screen replacement with no loss of no claims, and of course "A" class screens are not cheap!! btw on the insurance certificate there should be a coded note at the top right like "WS75" which shows the excess for a windscreen claim.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

To date, we have always had chips repaired by Crakatak, Ian Sprigg. He is usually at the big Motorhome Shows. 

He is based in Lincoln. We have never had to pay as the repairs were covered by comprehensive insurance.

Sundial


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Caro, if you are running a Cheyenne 696 (splendid motorhome in my view) then it must be on a Fiat or Merc base so it's a standard van windscreen and they certainly DONT cost over a grand to replace.

If you have a chip get it fixed sooner rather than later to save yourself the possible cost of your windscreen excess, chips have a nasty habit of mutating into cracks!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Mr Plodd l was not a happy puppy over that, l smelt a rip off on it. l rang Paul who sorts our cars etc he went nuts and hence a new windscreen cost me £150

We haven't reached the windscreen replace stage this time it is really small, the last was bigger.
This is down towards the bottom middle of the screen but l want it sorted cause l know how fast they seem to go when they have a mind to.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick thanks for the advice and update. Spoke to MHF no problem then autoglass via number mhf gave me. For now no action needed. If it hits 3mm or radiates a crack will need sorting. And l contact the 0800 number given. 
1 less thing to worry about in life


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Caro

I think each insurance company could differ. Mine insists I use Autoglass or pay a heavy subsidy from anyone else. Last week my car had a chip in the centre, smaller than a £2 coin ( a term they use when repairing or not repairing) The asked for £75 up front for a replacement screen and if it was repaired they would give most of it back.
The man repaired the screen with his fluids and U/V light and when he finished I had to say it was not satisfactory. The hole was filled but it looked as it did before the repair. As a result I asked him to fit a new screen. I could see he was not too happy but he did the job anyway, and a good job too.
That does not affect my N.C.B. only the £75 from my pocket. 
He did point out that the four day delay during which we had none-stop rain, meant the job was less likely to be a success.

Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

When I had a chip on my MH screen my insurers used AA windscreens. Although it was a large bullet hole they repaired it without question. 
I have however used Autoglass several times in the past without problem.
A tip though .If you haven't done so already cover the chip with duct tape or exterior clear tape to stop water getting into it which can make a repair not possible.


----------

